# Nya's broken tail.



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

A few of you have asked what a broken tail on a dog looks like so after I gave Nya her bath tonight I snapped a quick picture with my phone while she was still wet so you could get a better idea. When she's dry and carries her tail over her back it's not noticeable since the break bends with the curl of her tail. :thumbsup: For some reason, her tail seems to sum up her personality as she is such a funny little wild child! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Did she break her tail??? how did that happen??? I am asking because Snowy's tail is also the same (except that the tail bend is lower than Nyas)! No idea how he did it. We actually found out about it when he was a lil pup. It didn't and doesn't bother him at all then and now:blink:. Yes, he is still a wild malt! 
You can't notice his tail unless you take a VERY VERY close look while feeling it with you hand. I will snap a picture tomorrow to show you what I mean (makes me realize that i never shared that fact about his tail :blink 

Nevertheless, his tail wags all the time, still is a very happy and wild boy who i love sooo much:wub: 

oh and now I learn about Nya:wub: i think that she and snowy need to get together lol


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!! Wow... :w00t: She is a wild one isn't she?! I'm SO glad that it doesn't hurt her. :blush:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Did she break her tail??? how did that happen??? I am asking because Snowy's tail is also the same (except that the tail bend is lower than Nyas)! No idea how he did it. We actually found out about it when he was a lil pup. It didn't and doesn't bother him at all then and now:blink:. Yes, he is still a wild malt!
> You can't notice his tail unless you take a VERY VERY close look while feeling it with you hand. I will snap a picture tomorrow to show you what I mean (makes me realize that i never shared that fact about his tail :blink
> 
> Nevertheless, his tail wags all the time, still is a very happy and wild boy who i love sooo much:wub:
> ...


We have no idea of how and when she did it as she never let on that anything had happened. Before she was able to jump up on the furniture herself, she would jump half way up and climb the rest of the way like a spider monkey with her claws and we think she may have fallen while doing that and fell on her tail just enough to break it. It's just theory though. Snowy and Nya will have to meet some day and hook tails. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kim, I'll bet your theory on how Nya broke her tail is right. I can just see her climbing like a spider monkey! :HistericalSmiley:
She's so darn cute I'm sure no one could get past that sweet face to even notice her tail. :wub:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

God love that sweet girl! Her tail kind of looks like a legB) to me.

Nya's tail makes her all the more special:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness! That summons such a funny visual! She is a little monkey!


----------

